# So this is the new fly rig!



## KevlaRR (Nov 15, 2020)

NRS Star Super Bug 15’ and an NRS Fishing Frame from Outcast website .
Doing it this way I saved about $1000 but I still have to get oars...


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

Sweet.


----------



## C_andersen3421 (Aug 20, 2019)

I bought a STAR Outlaw 14' last year and have had no problems with it so far. Love the drop stitch floors in those boats too, very sturdy. Enjoy!


----------

